# Mindfactory - ???



## pascha953 (12. März 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe hier eine Paranormale Situation mit Mindfactory.

Immer wenn ich mich Anmelde zeigt es mir absolut bei jedem Artikel an, dass er nicht mehr lieferbar ist.

Kann mir jemand erklären was das soll???

Gruß


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (12. März 2015)

was steht bei dir den beim Status?


----------



## pascha953 (12. März 2015)

Bot_mit_Ping schrieb:


> was steht bei dir den beim Status?



Status?? meinst du bei " Willkommen pascha953"

also bei "Mein Mindfactory"


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (12. März 2015)

also nach der Anmeldung gleich auf der linken Seite, wo auch deine Kundennummer steht


----------



## pascha953 (12. März 2015)

*MEIN MINDFACTORY*





Bestellungen
Bestellhistorie
Callback-Service
Rücksendeassistent

Einstellungen
Kontodaten ändern
Passwort ändern
Adressbuch verwalten
Newslettereinstellungen
Ansicht konfigurieren
Warenkörbe verwalten
Ihre Bewertungen

Interaktiv
Zuletzt gesehene Artikel
Merkzettel

Mindfactory Intern
Über uns
Karriere


Das hier


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (12. März 2015)

was? 
Nach der Anmeldung ist ein kleiner Kasten links oben. da steht 

Herzlich Willkommen
Sie sind angemeldet als:

Herr ...


    Status: ...
    Kundennummer: ...
    Ihr Konto

Viel Spaß beim Shoppen!


----------



## pascha953 (12. März 2015)

Bot_mit_Ping schrieb:


> was?
> Nach der Anmeldung ist ein kleiner Kasten links oben. da steht
> 
> Herzlich Willkommen
> ...



Okay, ich habs, Status : Gesperrt 

Aber warum ???


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (12. März 2015)

Vielleicht hast du zu oft was zurückgesendet?

Ich hatte das aber auch, bei mir hat es sich um ein "EDV-Fehler" gehandelt...
schreib Mindfactory mal an und frag die das.


----------



## pascha953 (12. März 2015)

Ok, danke


----------

